# 8 dpo, HORRIBLE lower back pain and cramps



## buttonbaby

I'm at 8 dpo today, and I have been sneezing a lot the past couple days, and woke up congested. I had a little nausea last night, but could have been from my dinner. Now I have really bad pain in my lower back, and some pretty intense cramps. It feels like the worst day of my period, which of course isn't due until Aug 21. Anyone else experience this? This is not normal for me.


----------



## youngmommy26

buttonbaby said:


> I'm at 8 dpo today, and I have been sneezing a lot the past couple days, and woke up congested. I had a little nausea last night, but could have been from my dinner. Now I have really bad pain in my lower back, and some pretty intense cramps. It feels like the worst day of my period, which of course isn't due until Aug 21. Anyone else experience this? This is not normal for me.

i'm on 12 DPO today, the last 2 days I have had lower back pain, not sure if I am pregnant, AF isn't due for another 6 days, so I have to wait to test


----------



## katiecakes

I always have back pain, so its hard to tell the real cause, but I have been waking up with very bad back pain to the point where it is difficult to move for a few minutes until my body "wakes up." I am about 5 dpo.


----------



## buttonbaby

This is definitely not muscular, it feels like when I have a bad period. So I'm not sure if it's implantation that is happening, or if that already happened. I have had the most steady temps of all 3 cycles so far. No spotting either. I may try a cheapie test tomorrow.


----------



## katiecakes

good luck!


----------



## buttonbaby

Thanks katiecakes!


----------



## SoBroody91

I due Af Aug21st too!

I've had 

-really bad cramps for the last few days
-constipation (tmi?)
-nausea 
-been quite irritable
- and today my thighs REALLY ache for no reason :/


----------



## buttonbaby

Hi sobroody91, we are on the same gruesome wait! AAHHH! It helps to have people along with you tho. Today I actually checked my cm, which I don't normally make note of, but I had A LOT of creamy cm, I have read mixed reviews on whether that is good or not. I'm normally pretty dry until right about 10 dpo when I start getting the brown spotting, then AF arrives promptly at 15 dpo. I also have had nausea last night and today AFTER eating, anyone else experience that?

:dust: to us all!


----------



## buttonbaby

Hey ladies, how is it going? I am 10dpo today, BFN this morning on a FRER. :( I have been really tired the past few days but having a hard time sleeping. Cramps again today, but no spotting yet. A couple dizzy spells upon getting up from sitting. AF is due in 4 days. How are you doing?


----------



## pghmmy

Hi I am new here...whats a FRER?

Oh and BTW hi! I am new! Lol


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Me too! I'm 11 dpo now and the past 2 days I've had mild cramps and lower back pain. The cramps feel like AF cramps. But I never really get back pain. I hate to symptom check, but it's hard not to. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

pghmmy said:


> Hi I am new here...whats a FRER?
> 
> Oh and BTW hi! I am new! Lol

First Response Early Result pregnancy tests. 

Welcome to the bump!!


----------



## buttonbaby

Another BFN this morning. AF is due in 3 days, I'm out :(


----------



## SoBroody91

Has Af come yet?


----------



## buttonbaby

The :witch: just arrived this morning. I'm already tired of this ttc crap, and it's only been 3 months. How do people do this for years?


----------



## Wishful9

Hello, it's been a long time since I've posted. Have finally decided to ttc :thumbup:
Currently I'm 7 or 8 dpo. 
Dtd twice, spot on my most fertile time. Couldn't be happier with how this cycle went. I have this gut feeling that I just know!!

4 or 5dpo I had bad nausea but not the normal kind.
Taste has changed a lot and definitely getting really tired at night for the past 3 nights.

Now at 8 dpo I felt strange tugs and pressure in my pelvis. Always on the left side. Usually before AF I get pain on both sides and not til another few days yet. 
Silly me thought I'm going to test. Just incase! Well within the first 5 minutes a faint but seeable (just) pink line came up and it was a :bfp:
I spoke to dp and we decided to test again tonight. It was a :bfn:
Don't know what to think. I know it's early but I know that one was positive and the other was negative. Has this happened to anyone and they ended up being pregnant???

At least we can lean on each other and understand what each of us are going through. I hope we see some :bfp:'s on here soon. :dust: to all


----------



## Wishful9

Oh, I should add as well that for the past two days my feet and legs have been a bit crampy. Just thought all you symptom spotters would like to know.


----------



## Wishful9

Button baby - so sorry to hear. I know it's hard, AF kept showing for me cycle after cycle. It's gets you down then we pick ourselves up and keep trying. I have my fingers crossed that this next cycle will be the one for you. We are all here for support, that's what makes these sites so comforting.


----------



## buttonbaby

Thanks wishful9! Well, this morning was a false alarm. After the red spots I saw, nothing else all day.... 

I was just at work and had to leave urgently because I started getting intense pain, like when I have a cyst rupture. I typically have a cyst rupture during my period (not ovulation) and it is an 11 on the pain scale. It knocks me to my knees, makes me nauseous, radiates down my thighs. It's awful. What just happened started out like that, but then it spread across my whole uterus. It was very painful, but still kind of different than usual. I left in a hurry and now I'm home on the couch. The pain subsided faster than usual too, and I got a headache, which isn't usually part of this whole ordeal. So far, no bleeding though. I'm so confused this month! I'm so fed up with this whole thing. I'm going to call my obgyn and tell her something needs to be done about the cysts, either they come out, or the whole ovary does (it's always the right). Ugh!


----------



## Wishful9

I understand your frustration. So if AF never showed then could there be a chance that it was implantation? I tested again this morning and bfn again. I'm just hoping its too early still. I am still having pain on my left down low which to add to that today I had a dull ache on my inner left thigh. Wierd. All we can do is hope!! Please keep us updated. I'll love to hear how your travelling. Take care and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## buttonbaby

Thanks wishful9! Well today I am 14 dpo, so I can't imagine I was having implantation this late. I ate dinner a couple hours ago and now I feel kind of nauseous. I still have a mild headache, and I actually fell asleep on the couch for about 20 minutes after dinner, which is really early for me. I may be going to bed early tonight, I'm just beat. 

That leg pain does sound weird. Let's hope it's a good weird :)


----------



## Wishful9

I just want to add that today (8dpo) I have just started to get some tingly sensations, almost like pins and needles in my boobs. Feeling a little fuller than usual. I really hate having to wait. So impatient. How is everyone else going??


----------



## samzi

According to a calculator i did im 9pdo today. Shouldn't be any dpo at all as ive been on the pill! But i have had many pregnancy symptoms, the same as i had before i found out about both of my girls.
Did a test this morning and it was neg but i had implantation bleeding (pretty sure it was this as it was one of the main things i had when expecting my daughters)in the early hours of this morning so it was prob too early. Im still going to retest every day though cos i have lots of ic's i ordered the other day lo


----------



## buttonbaby

Good luck ladies! I'm still awaiting the arrival of the :witch: My temp dropped below the coverline this morning, not sure if that means I'm def out or not. I woke up this morning in a puddle of sweat, but my temp was lower. That seems weird to me. Have some very mild cramping, but not even a spot. It's driving me crazy! FF predicts my period to start tomorrow, but my periodtracker predicted it to start yesterday. I'm usually 26 or 27 day cycles, so I would expect by today. Ugh!


----------



## Wishful9

Samizi - please let us know how you go with your testing. The spotting is around the time implantation should occur, so very curious to see how it all turns out for you.

Buttonbaby - still no AF hey. That's a good thing!! Fingers crossed for you. 

Me? Well my boobs are definitely getting more sore and heavy today. Still getting the little pinches in my lower left. I have a really yukky taste in my mouth too. Mmmm
I will be testing in the morning. Really hoping for a BFP!!

Wishing us all luck!!!


----------



## buttonbaby

Wishful9, that all sounds very promising! Good luck!

I'm pretty sure af arrived, usually my first day is heavy, but it seems to be light. But I'm pretty sure this is the real deal this time. :(

Good luck to the rest of you, I hope someone gets a bfp this month!


----------



## Wishful9

I am so sorry buttonbaby. Keep your chin up. Lets hope this next cycle will end up with a BFP!!


----------



## buttonbaby

Thanks wishful9! I hope so, I really need to have the baby before next fall, that's when I start my program, and I'm not going to be able to miss any school for maternity leave.


----------



## samzi

More spotting for me tonight, earlier on anyway. Checked an hour ago and its stopped again. Will keep you guys updated x


----------



## Wishful9

Lets hope it's implantation!! I jumped out of bed this morning and poas. Woke up do so we could check the results together and I am very excited to announce a definite BFP!!! All booked in for the doctors in 3 days time to confirm everything. Good luck to everyone trying. I wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## buttonbaby

Congratulations wishful9! :hug:


----------



## samzi

great news wishful :)

well i woke up, went to the loo and quite a lot of fresh blood...2 hours later and its stopped. silly body! My ic's should come today and i definitely know that my FRER's will, but i dont want to waste one! The ic's i have now show a pos when miu is 20+ and todays was neg so if i am, i think its just too low to show on those tests. Thats what im hoping anyway. We shall see x


----------

